
JQuery: JavaScript Library of the Future - r11t
http://www.slideshare.net/rhyolight/jquery-javascript-library-of-the-future
======
billybob
I write mostly PHP and Javascript at work. Given the choice of 1) creating an
app in PHP, or 2) creating a simple PHP back end to, for example, add or
delete a resource, and creating all the interaction in HTML/Javascript, I
always go with #2.

That's because jQuery makes Javascript and Ajax so easy. PHP is painful by
comparison. (Of course, many people say PHP is painful inherently...)

More importantly, jQuery is much much faster and less error-prone to develop
with that Javascript alone.

~~~
ionfish
> More importantly, jQuery is much much faster and less error-prone to develop
> with that Javascript alone.

This is certainly true, but it also applies to all the other major JavaScript
libraries.

------
petesalty
The last small app I wrote in Rails, <http://glunote.com>, I switched from the
standard Prototype/Scriptaculous libraries to JQuery, just to give it a spin.
Took about 5 minutes to install the JQuery plugin (JRails) and tweek a few
things to get it up and running. Man, was I impressed. Not that glunote does
anything super tricky AJAX wise, but I still found JQuery so much easier to
use than prototype.

It's got a really shallow learning curve, it integrates well with existing
Rails RJS and helper functions (thanks to jRails), has a ton of plugins and is
pretty lightweight for a JS library. I'll be using it for all future projects.

------
geuis
These kinds of slide presentations just don't make a whole lot of sense
without accompanying audio.

------
zealog
jQuery is the library of the present. LOVE it.

It's made me look forward to writing JS in my projects, and that's saying
something.

